# Just bought 2005 gto



## aarons1k (May 23, 2008)

hi everyone i am new to the site , i just bought a used 2005 Pontiac gto with 17,000 rounds. it was orginally from texas i livin in IL , it came with some mods and just wondering what brand they are i has kooks headers and cats and some kind of exhaust it doesnt have mufflers. i am gonna get a few pics , i cant find a stamped name on the exhaust just the headers and performance cats.... It has MSD plug wires and i was told it was programed.. i found the plug in i think but i have no idea what kinda or type it is ? I am gonna get a pic of that too , i was right next to a swtich on the drivers side not stock... Other than that it is stock just tint i think , everyone tells me it is lowered but i dont think so , dont know too much about the gto's this is my first. 
any help would be appreciate i posted a pic of the car , i will get one of the plug in and exhaust maye someone has the same exhaust or programmer and can let me know what brand it is.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Aaron - Welcome to the family. I am sure you wil get some good advice on this forum...Stay tuned Bro...:cheerscheers


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!! you got a nice Setup.. Incase you did'nt know, the name of the color you have is CGM (Cyclone Gray Mettalic).

From that one picture it does not seem like you have a drop.. looks stock to me. :cheers


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

welcome...that Cyclone Gray Metallic is bad azzzz...good luck,
Bill


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

My '05 just turned 17K and still looks like it's fresh from the showroom floor. You'll read about some owners having different problems with their GTOs but overall it's a solid car with one of the best engines ever built. Knock on wood, I've had no issues with mine. Good luck with yours.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

silversport said:


> welcome...that Cyclone Gray Metallic is bad azzzz...good luck,
> Bill


:agree
That _*is *_a cool color!!
Welcome.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

Welcome!!!! and nice goat :cheers:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Welcome to the Forum..Nice Snag :cheers


----------



## aarons1k (May 23, 2008)

okay here are a few pics hope they are good enough, i noticed a small botton under the steering wheel that looks to be connected to the female part to where u plug the programmer in? If that is what that harness even is? I looked and didnt see and brand on the plug? Also there are some pics of the exhaust maybe some one has this type of programmer or exhaust and can let me know what brand it is? As i didnt get the programmer for the car


----------



## aarons1k (May 23, 2008)

some more pics


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

nice ride congratulations and welcome to the forum.....


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

that plug looks to be the OBDII connector. it's supposed to be on a bracket that sits the steering column. look to see if there is a bracket there. 
edit: nevermind. i looked at your other pictures and it looks like the OBDII connector is there. weird setup. it looks like the car has seen a lot of weather. it's pretty rusty underneath. the exhaust looks to be a made up one with bullet muffs in the back and cut outs up front


----------



## aarons1k (May 23, 2008)

yeah it has me stumped , and that little switch is wired into it 2? I have been trying to look up some programmers and so what type of harness plug they use.....


----------



## aarons1k (May 23, 2008)

i wonder if it had an alarm or some bs on it? Is there any way to check to see what or if it has a map on it with out the orginally programmer ? My dad works for GM i wonder if there scan tool will read it?


----------

